
[haskell] Why we don't chuck our readers into web apps - yawaramin
http://bitemyapp.com/posts/2015-08-23-why-we-dont-chuck-readers-into-web-apps.html
======
tired_man
> The key issue is that upgrading is almost always a manual process that is
> likely beyond the skill level of a home-user.

Seriously? Beyond the skill level? All I need to do is login and click the
check for updates button, then click apply. In fact, that's as complex as it
has ever been for all any of my routers for going on 10-15 years.

IMHO, if a home user can't manage that much, chances are slim they could even
drive a browser.

~~~
vamega
Was this intended for another thread?

~~~
tired_man
You know, maybe I need a large print edition. I'd blame the mouse, but I know
that no one will buy that.

------
ad-hominem
It's not any harder to learn than any other language, it just takes a lot
longer to learn what you need to know to get anything done in it.

